# Generations/Mustard Nightclub -Coventry/2012



## MeanMustard (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll keep the details brief, as I've read many contradicting dates.
One of many cinemas Coventry boasted pre war, between 20 and 30. After the Second World War, only 17 remained. I've read that it was built around 1890, possibly as a coffee shop, which was later extended and opened as Alexandra Theatre in 1917. Originally a single screened cinema, it eventually became a 3 screen cinema, and was later named Theatre One; many locals know it as the 'Flea Pit' though.

In the early nineties the cinema was converted into a nightclub. Although, a clear timeline of the building after this point seems hard to find. We presume it was called 'Generations' when it first opened, as we found several promotional props with the name. It must have then been renamed 'Mustard' for it's last couple of years, which me and a friend have read closed in 2002, although we found pdq slips dating 2005. 

Footage we have found of the club suggests it turned into part of the nineties rave scene, but after not hearing from anybody who ever went it's hard to get a clear idea of the target audience.
Hopefully somebody seeing this might have been to this place when it was a nightclub. 
I'm a new member and was unhappy with the post I made a day ago, so this is an attempt at a better report.
Thanks. 




DSC05250 by urbantramp, on Flickr
undeniably beautiful colour scheme 




DSC05774 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05805 by urbantramp, on Flickr
no railings anymore




DSC05801 by urbantramp, on Flickr
probably not a good idea to go up there




DSC05850 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05847 by urbantramp, on Flickr





DSC05835 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05792 by urbantramp, on Flickr
a small leak, a conveniently placed sink won't solve




DSC05620 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05694 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05619 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05655 by urbantramp, on Flickr
so many sinks, fire extinguishers and t.v sets




DSC05664 by urbantramp, on Flickr
where the magic happens




DSC05650 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05645 by urbantramp, on Flickr
Mustard in Mustard Nightclub




DSC05637 by urbantramp, on Flickr




DSC05719 by urbantramp, on Flickr
the side room was equally as stylish in decor 




DSC05747 by urbantramp, on Flickr
all of which went out of date in 2001




DSC05759 by urbantramp, on Flickr
a quick escape




DSC05777 by urbantramp, on Flickr
an oven, and posters advertising Mustard Mondays




DSC05796 by urbantramp, on Flickr
remember the Judderman?




DSC05855 by urbantramp, on Flickr
pils or pills?




DSC05819 by urbantramp, on Flickr
an awful combination


----------



## MeanMustard (Dec 18, 2012)

Recent updates on the building suggest the building is now set to be demolished, the front doors are open today for the first I can remember and it's being emptied. The confirmation from the council is online but am on my phone so not sure how to post it.


----------



## MeanMustard (Dec 18, 2012)

http://planning.coventry.gov.uk/portal/servlets/ApplicationSearchServlet?PKID=711586


----------



## MrDan (Dec 31, 2012)

The colours are hideous! Nice explore by the looks of it but I can't help thinking this would have bean awful night out lol.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 31, 2012)

What a shithole! Nice report though, I think this place is one of a few that look more appealing abandoned than open.


----------



## theblackmarble (Jan 6, 2013)

I watched a double bill of The Empire Strikes back and Return of the Jedi in it many moons ago.


----------



## MeanMustard (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah apparently it opened for less than 3 years as a club, having to change its name in that time due to violence. Before it closed it was only allowed to open pub hours. Shame, if you see the building as a cinema it looked quite nice, and Coventry could do with more clubs


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 15, 2013)

wen't here to see Mars Attacks with me first bird, when it was Theatre one back in day.. Then it became Generations Nightclub, closed after to much trouble! then Mustard.. I remember going when it was Generations, hmmm what a dive lol...
visited this place last year, not much has changed then.. Access is fun


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 15, 2013)

Did you not get to the office up stairs? this used to be the old projection room. and the attic with the steal doors?


----------



## MeanMustard (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, people have started to use the entrance for fly tipping now. A nice selection of a bed, table and bunk bed ladders. Yeah, got up into the roof space, just didn't post any photos. What did you think of the snug room? There's a few strange finds in there, notably a poster advertising Keith Harris and Orville the Duck at The Colosseum, up the road. Been in a few times so finally saw the whole building. £2.50 for a Carling in 2000, and pub opening times because of the violence, no wonder it closed. Btw, there's a notebook with the takings for their opening weekend, awful.


----------



## Arran82 (Feb 16, 2013)

was definitely 'Generations' in 2001 as I went there during that period, my friend worked in the student bar on the opposite side of the road. used to sit on the roof of the pub and watch the fights at kicking out time....think it was 2am.


----------

